# Got 60 Seconds? Let Me Tell You About This Beer...



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

Hey guys

I am trying a new format for my video beer reviews, wondering what you think of it?

Trying to reach more than just us beer geeks with the gospel of Craft Beer, thought that by packing it into 60 seconds it might be a better option than my other 7+ minute versions.

Kicking it off with something pretty familiar, crawling before I walk!

Thoughts? Improvements? Ideas?

Cheers

Chris

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsSxFblHaWk


----------



## welly2 (16/3/16)

Enjoyed it. Nice one! Particularly liked the porn music intro! Nothing really to add, I think it's a good start. Looking forward to the next one. Another person might have you for the apostrophe in "IBU'S" but I'm not going to be that grammar nazi


----------



## danestead (16/3/16)

I know u were rushed but maybe cut down the content so you don't need to talk so fast.


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

Good point on the ibu's. I'll get my "design team" to look into that!


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

danestead said:


> I know u were rushed but maybe cut down the content so you don't need to talk so fast.


Yeah trying to find the right balance between the number of words and how much to include/exclude. Think the one I filmed last night is slightly less rushed.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/3/16)

Maybe add an extra 30 seconds call it a 90 second review it may give you the opportunity to take a breath, look and be a lil more relaxed. Note I watched without sound (stupid computer!) so I was more looking at body language and the big gulps of oxygen, much like a marathon runner at the finish line. I'll certainly check it out again on a device with sound though.


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> Maybe add an extra 30 seconds call it a 90 second review it may give you the opportunity to take a breath, look and be a lil more relaxed. Note I watched without sound (stupid computer!) so I was more looking at body language and the big gulps of oxygen, much like a marathon runner at the finish line. I'll certainly check it out again on a device with sound though.


hehe, was it that bad?
Keen to stick to 60, so maybe the trick is less words!


----------



## Seaquebrew (16/3/16)

Maybe shorten the introduction and end

Agree with less words

Cheers


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/3/16)

chrisluki said:


> hehe, was it that bad?
> Keen to stick to 60, so maybe the trick is less words!


Sound distracts from what we see. Do a test; turn on the news with the sound off, and watch it side by side with your video with the sound off. I think you'll see what I mean. And I'm by no means dissing you, your screen presence, confidence, and enthusiasm are all on the money. More time or less words will get you over the line for sure!

I hate videos of myself.

MB


----------



## TimT (16/3/16)

I wanna see you do the same review after drinking 10 of them straight.


----------



## n87 (16/3/16)

Possibly have a 60 sec review.... and i know this may blow some peoples mind.... not including the intro and outro

and put a stopwatch in the corner. One of those things that noone can tell you why, it just seems to make sense.


----------



## TimT (16/3/16)

You could have the Minute Waltz as background music.


----------



## n87 (16/3/16)

And a pony!


Edit:... sorry, got a little carried away there...


----------



## droid (16/3/16)

i can see your eyes looking to the left of screen to some notes or something, probably not much you can do about that, the other thing is tho - you are putting things up on the screen so maybe you can start by saying - "check out the vital statistics as they pop up on the screen" leaving you more room to pontificate...erm ~ verbalize ... hehe

good tho - i like it


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/16)

welly2 said:


> Enjoyed it. Nice one! Particularly liked the porn music intro!


Music you recognize...?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/16)

chrisluki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am trying a new format for my video beer reviews, wondering what you think of it?
> 
> ...


Needs more Unicorns...

But nice effort


----------



## welly2 (16/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Music you recognize...?


A bit too familiar for my liking..


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> Sound distracts from what we see. Do a test; turn on the news with the sound off, and watch it side by side with your video with the sound off. I think you'll see what I mean. And I'm by no means dissing you, your screen presence, confidence, and enthusiasm are all on the money. More time or less words will get you over the line for sure!
> 
> I hate videos of myself.
> 
> MB


I am going to throw in "Classics" to my reviews, as I would like to "tip the hat" to some of the trailblazers in the industry. Working on the words for my first, Sierra Nevada, and have cut it at 180...50 words less than the Founders video...I think that will do the trick. 

Work in progress! Appreciate your help.


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

welly2 said:


> A bit too familiar for my liking..


hehe...its actually bloody hard to find free music to use in these videos. I was keen to find some kind of guitar piece that conveyed the fact that there was a lot of info being squeeezed into a short time frame but couldn't find any...the porn music is temporary until i find something better!


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Needs more Unicorns...
> 
> But nice effort


I can do unicorns!


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

droid said:


> i can see your eyes looking to the left of screen to some notes or something, probably not much you can do about that, the other thing is tho - you are putting things up on the screen so maybe you can start by saying - "check out the vital statistics as they pop up on the screen" leaving you more room to pontificate...erm ~ verbalize ... hehe
> 
> good tho - i like it


Yep...i have a list of dot points off screen to try and keep me on track.
In my second video i moved them into a different spot, but i still find myself doing a bit of that looking off camera.

As for the "check out the stats" bit, i like that idea, especially seeing as its new.

Appreciate the help!!


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

TimT said:


> You could have the Minute Waltz as background music.


haha, classic!


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

TimT said:


> I wanna see you do the same review after drinking 10 of them straight.


There would be even more gibberish!


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

n87 said:


> Possibly have a 60 sec review.... and i know this may blow some peoples mind.... not including the intro and outro
> 
> and put a stopwatch in the corner. One of those things that noone can tell you why, it just seems to make sense.


Actually, that's what it is. I hope i don't blow peoples minds, like 7 minute abs or something.
The 60 seconds is just me on screen with a total of about 25 seconds of intro and outro either side.

Did you not see my stop watch, or are you taking the piss?


----------



## kunfaced (16/3/16)

I really like it, speed talking ftw! my only suggestion is that you finish your beer in the final seconds, or fail trying. I would love the anxious build up to see if you could speak your entire mind and smash the beer in 60 seconds.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/16)

chrisluki said:


> I can do unicorns!


SWEET....


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

kunfaced said:


> I really like it, speed talking ftw! my only suggestion is that you finish your beer in the final seconds, or fail trying. I would love the anxious build up to see if you could speak your entire mind and smash the beer in 60 seconds.


As in scull it down???


----------



## kunfaced (16/3/16)

chrisluki said:


> As in scull it down???


Affirmative


----------



## paulyman (16/3/16)

chrisluki said:


> Yep...i have a list of dot points off screen to try and keep me on track.
> In my second video i moved them into a different spot, but i still find myself doing a bit of that looking off camera.
> 
> As for the "check out the stats" bit, i like that idea, especially seeing as its new.
> ...


When I was learning to touch type I found myself always wanting to cheat and look at the keys. So I took them out and put them back in no particular order. It was suddenly more of a brain drain to look down and work out where the hell the "J" key was supposed to be, problem solved. My point is, encrypt the notes using an Enigma Cipher machine before you put them up, then it will be more of an effort to decipher them than to remember what it is you want to say. ;-)

In all seriousness good job.

*Edit - As a side note, I still kick myself that I didn't purchase an Enigma Cipher Machine when I was at uni (one of my non-beer related interests), they were less than $5K, they go for millions now!


----------



## mb-squared (16/3/16)

chrisluki said:


> Good point on the ibu's. I'll get my "design team" to look into that!


wait a sec, do you write "I've learned my ABCs"? or "I've learned my ABC's"? While there is no 'hard and fast' rule on these sorts of things, the most common way of pluralizing multiple capital letters, as in IBUs, is to omit the apostrophe. The apostrophe is used to indicate possession and is only (umm, only in well-edited publications) used to indicate plurality when following a single capital letter, as in: "I got straight A's in grammar class." You'll find exceptions, of course, so you have to be the judge as to whether you want to use an indication of possession to indicate plurality.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/16)

IDK, FTW, RDWAHAHB


----------



## AJS2154 (16/3/16)

I admire somebody who puts themself out there and has a go Chris. Too many people use the "cooda, wooda"tecnhique in this world. Keep trying, it will be better each time.

I have done a reasonable amount of public speaking in my employment and in other aspects of my life....from small to big groups of over 300 at times. A person who I had a lot of respect for once said to me that if you believe in what you are saying and have adequately perpared there is no need for notes. Wing it without them and see what happens. If its crap, just tape over it.

Good luck, Anthony


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

paulyman said:


> When I was learning to touch type I found myself always wanting to cheat and look at the keys. So I took them out and put them back in no particular order. It was suddenly more of a brain drain to look down and work out where the hell the "J" key was supposed to be, problem solved. My point is, encrypt the notes using an Enigma Cipher machine before you put them up, then it will be more of an effort to decipher them than to remember what it is you want to say. ;-)
> 
> In all seriousness good job.
> 
> *Edit - As a side note, I still kick myself that I didn't purchase an Enigma Cipher Machine when I was at uni (one of my non-beer related interests), they were less than $5K, they go for millions now!


hehe, have you been drinking??


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

mb-squared said:


> wait a sec, do you write "I've learned my ABCs"? or "I've learned my ABC's"? While there is no 'hard and fast' rule on these sorts of things, the most common way of pluralizing multiple capital letters, as in IBUs, is to omit the apostrophe. The apostrophe is used to indicate possession and is only (umm, only in well-edited publications) used to indicate plurality when following a single capital letter, as in: "I got straight A's in grammar class." You'll find exceptions, of course, so you have to be the judge as to whether you want to use an indication of possession to indicate plurality.


Plurality! Thanks.


----------



## chrisluki (16/3/16)

AJS2154 said:


> I admire somebody who puts themself out there and has a go Chris. Too many people use the "cooda, wooda"tecnhique in this world. Keep trying, it will be better each time.
> 
> I have done a reasonable amount of public speaking in my employment and in other aspects of my life....from small to big groups of over 300 at times. A person who I had a lot of respect for once said to me that if you believe in what you are saying and have adequately perpared there is no need for notes. Wing it without them and see what happens. If its crap, just tape over it.
> 
> Good luck, Anthony


Great advice. If nothing else I am passionate about this!


----------



## yankinoz (16/3/16)

welly2 said:


> Enjoyed it. Nice one! Particularly liked the porn music intro! Nothing really to add, I think it's a good start. Looking forward to the next one. Another person might have you for the apostrophe in "IBU'S" but I'm not going to be that grammar nazi


In both the UK and US both IBUs and IBU's turn up in academic and popular publications. Same for other acronyms. In this and some other uses an apostrophe does not indicate possession.

Herr Goebbels


----------



## AJS2154 (16/3/16)

I take your word for that Herr Goebbels, but from a logic point of view, it seems odd that adding an apostrophe does not apply when attached to an acronym. English is confusing for somebody who speaks it as a first language......it must be so terribly confusing for anybody trying to learn it as a second language. 

Another example of confusing plurality. A single hair is a hair, the collective noun for many hairs is hair. Only when you start thinning and have almost no hair left is it then known as hairs......i only have a few hairs left!!


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/3/16)

mb-squared said:


> wait a sec, do you write "I've learned my ABCs"? or "I've learned my ABC's"? While there is no 'hard and fast' rule on these sorts of things, the most common way of pluralizing multiple capital letters, as in IBUs, is to omit the apostrophe. The apostrophe is used to indicate possession and is only (umm, only in well-edited publications) used to indicate plurality when following a single capital letter, as in: "I got straight A's in grammar class." You'll find exceptions, of course, so you have to be the judge as to whether you want to use an indication of possession to indicate plurality.


In this case IBU is a unit of measurement such as metres, miles, litres or gallons mutiples of any unit are implied and therefore when using an acronym of measurement the apostrophe and the S are superfluous.


----------

